# capospalla / capispalla



## silviuzz

Bonjour, 
je n'arrive pas à traduire le terme italien "capospalla" (pl. capispalla) qui categorise en un mot vestes, manteaux, pardessus, etc. Est-ce qu'il existe un mot pareil en francais? 
Merci d'avance à qui peut m'aider!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Silviuzz,
Dubito che una tal parola esista in francese...


----------



## Thime

Sono d'accordo con matoupaschat.
Forse si può usare l'anglicismo "duffle coat". Oppure bisogna usare più parole "v_ê_tement dotée d'épaules".

ps: Qualcuno mi corregga se ho sbagliato, sono un po' arrugginita in francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Thime, 
Non penso che "vêtement doté d'épaules" abbia molto senso in francese. Potresti forse precisare che cosa è un capospalla/capispalla, non riesco nemmeno a trovare una definizione. Dalle immagini trovate digitando la parola in google, ho l'impressione che "veste" possa andare bene.


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Potresti forse precisare che cosa è un capospalla/capispalla, non riesco nemmeno a trovare una definizione.


Ciao, Matù! 

Garzanti: 
*capospalla
*pl. capispalla o invar.
capo di abbigliamento dotato di spalle (p.e. giacca, cappotto, soprabito); anche, capo fondamentale, il capo più importante e impegnativo in un guardaroba
Etimologia: ← comp. di capo e spalla.

E un'ipotesi di traduzione:
Vêtements d'extérieur


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus! Che piacere rivederti! 
Accidenti, non avevo guardato nel dizionario Garzanti . "Vêtements d'extérieur" mi sembra essere l'espressione più idonea anche se a cercare il pelo nell'uovo tutti i capi indossati di fuori non hanno le spalle. Si potrebbe anche dire "vestes d'extérieur", che sarebbe più esatto ma non mi suona molto bene...
Stammi bene
Matou


----------



## Necsus

Be', ben ritrovato a te!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie! Ti ringrazio anche per il sito di traduzione, che non conoscevo e mi sembra molto valido


----------

